# Contracting - Customer Backed out.



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

He said contractor school, not carpentry.

And I cannot attest to how carpentry school was, as none were available around my way when I broke into the business.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't understand why you have a problem with that comment Cooke. Yes, I am planning on going to get licensed by the state and learn the ropes of contracting, on top of the "Being a sub and getting skrewed by contractors all day school. 

Thanks!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have a problem, I just never heard of a contractor school...


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

I took it to mean he`ll be taking courses on: 

Contract law, estimating, accounting...perhaps advertising etc.


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

*call next week*

Ryan,
I'll give you a call first of next week. Let the weather die down. R U taking the correspondence or the sit-it classroom? Either way good luck. Minnesota requires "schoolin" to get licensed. If I am correct theres a seperate license for dang near everything...$$$$ for the State.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

GrasshopperPete said:


> I took it to mean he`ll be taking courses on:
> 
> Contract law, estimating, accounting...perhaps advertising etc.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with it at all. But I wouldn't consider any of those to be contractor school - they are courses or classes that would benefit any professional business owner.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I want to go to contractor school too. 

One question, do classes start an hour or two late?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

SeamlessGutters said:


> I don't understand why you have a problem with that comment Cooke. *Yes, I am planning on going to get licensed by the state and learn the ropes of contracting*, on top of the "Being a sub and getting skrewed by contractors all day school.
> 
> Thanks!


If you aren't licensed as a contractor, why are you acting as a contractor before you get licensed?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I don't have a problem, I just never heard of a contractor school...


You're kidding, I hope. I don't think I've ever met a GC who didn't attend one. I'm sure there are some, but I have yet to meet them.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

Cooke, You you make no sense to me. I have a degree in Business Management, and this is different! Contracting has nothing to do with Carpentry. In minnesota, when you go to get licensed you have to sit through classes and then take a test. I am pretty sure they do not go over how to frame up a house but instead how to contract legally and mabe learn some of the codes that you need to abide by. Correct me if im wrong. I do not see why this is so HILARIOUS!


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

Freemont- Looking forward to your call! 

Yeah I think I will go to Kaplin...I had a great experience there when I was doing insurance.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

> Section 7. Default. Once BUYER's right to cancel (hereinafter described) expires, and should this AGREEMENT then be terminated by the BUYER, said BUYER shall be responsible for the following damages:
> 
> a. After this AGREEMENT is effective, but before
> construction commences, liquidated damages in the amount of twenty percent (20%) of the CASH PRICE, plus the cost of any non-returnable fixtures or materials, or re-stocking fees.
> ...




A good contract goes a long way toward being taken seriously as a professional, and would have likely overcome whatever buyer's remorse occurred during the delay for you to start work. Most reasonable clients understand that there are mobilization costs, and opportunity costs to setting aside time in your schedule to perform the work. But your position is always weaker arguing those things after the fact, than establishing a cancellation fee in advance.

Find an attorney who is experienced with construction and contract law. It will be well worth the investment.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

SeamlessGutters said:


> Cooke, You you make no sense to me. I have a degree in Business Management, and this is different! Contracting has nothing to do with Carpentry. In minnesota, when you go to get licensed you have to sit through classes and then take a test. I am pretty sure they do not go over how to frame up a house but instead how to contract legally and mabe learn some of the codes that you need to abide by. Correct me if im wrong. I do not see why this is so HILARIOUS!


Well licensing requirements vary from state to state - my state having next to none - which is why I find the idea of a "contractor school" amusing. I have a degree in Business as well, but would prefer to have an attorney - someone who specializes in law, draw up my contracts.

But more so why I find this HILARIOUS, is you are starting other threads asking how to price jobs out.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

I wish you were in central MN and I would slap you upside your head. 

I was asking what the going rate was for something I hardly every do, have a big job coming up requiring that. Go get a life. Honestly. 
Also, I like on your site how you basically do everything....

You must be one of those, We do everything, Good at nothing! GUYS HUH?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Seamless,
No need to b*tch slap anyone here. In an honest forum, you're going to get a lot of opinions. If you are referring to Cooke, please read his previous posts in your thread. He was being respectful, but somewhere along the line things took a turn for the worse.

We pretty much all on the same team here but your last post took things to a personal level with him. There is nothing wrong with a healthy disagreement, but tone down the threats.


----------



## FthillGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

SeamlessGutters said:


> I am not a contractor..Yet.. I just work as a sub.


Did everyone miss this part? In my opinion, the first thing that was done wrong..... was contracting without a license.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe it was one of those 'lowballing licensed, insured and bonded contractors' that we're always talking about that gave the homeowner a lower number and beat seamless out on the job. 

Or maybe the homeowner decided it wasn't a bright idea to have an unlicensed uninsured unbonded employee (who's worker's compensation insurance the home owner is liable for) hanging off of his roof. And to pay retail prices for it to boot.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 1 - 2 Million Liablity and Plenty of Work Comp. 

And really, who hangs half round copper gutters from 8-12 shake roof. 

Yeah he probally gave the job to a guy with a #3982137843988767 and some of his workers from the south.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

And also, there was never any regard on here to as what the other bids where, and if it was retail or not. No you are surley getting a head of yourself.


----------



## SeamlessGutters (Mar 11, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Or maybe the homeowner decided it wasn't a bright idea to have an unlicensed uninsured unbonded employee (who's worker's compensation insurance the home owner is liable for) hanging off of his roof. And to pay retail prices for it to boot.


Please elaborate mabe I am missing something here? 

Thanks.


----------

